# Advice on Homelite chainsaws?



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well i set up a wedding registry at Home Depot and noticed they have Echo and HOmelight Chainsaws....are either of these saws worth a darn or are they POS's ? Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

At one time Homelite had a professional line of saws but now they are all ROC POJ. Echo has always been one of the preferred product lines for commercial lawn care companies and arborists alike, but seeing them in a box store makes me think they have a residential POJ line too now, but I don't remember offhand. 

Without doing any digging I'd go with the Echo.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Get a Husqvarna.......*

Great saws. I have loaned mine out several times and it's still running. I sis buy a Echo backpack blower. It workes great in the shop. I open the garage doors and blow...


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a couple of current 43cc Homelites. They work fine for small, occasional stuff. You just have to realize that because it comes with a 20" chain it cannot actually cuts 20" well, and they don't live as long as any pro saw. Of course all of mine came from craigslist, not new. I have a 10 year old big Echo brushcutter that I just can't kill, but I don't know anything about the new box store items except that my local dealer stopped working on them and carrying them when they did.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Good point Jeff. If you know their limits and take good care of them they can last a while. But if you buy from the used market you can pick up some great deals, just make sure you know what to look for when buying a used chainsaw.


----------

